# Question about Imodium



## 19161 (Sep 28, 2005)

I keep Imodium with me wherever I go, but only take it if I get a case of D and it dosent clear up. Question is..can you take it as a preventative? Like if I know I am going to be out somewhere to eat and there may not be a bathroom close afterwards? Can I take an Imodium beforehand? Is it safe to do this? It won't mess up my system will it? (Like it's not already..LOL)


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

you can take 2 immodium before you go as a "loading" dose =) but normally its best to wait in case you dont need them =)


----------



## 23086 (Sep 29, 2005)

I take imodium everytime i want to go somewhere (around town that is i do not travel) but it helps me and i have crohns disease.Imodium i find is the only thing that makes me half way normal.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Got2go: Absolutely take it as a prophylaxis and keep some with you at all times! If I know I will be away from a toilet I start taking it about 4 hrs ahead of time. Donâ€™t wait too long it takes time to work. I take 2 Imodium plus 4 hours out, another one 2 hrs out, and a fourth at the moment of truth! Donâ€™t take it all the time however; you will build up a tolerance and it wonâ€™t work when you really need it.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, I take 2 a day 1st thing in the morning as a preventative measure, and its been this way for 25 years. But, everyones gut is different. I usually have a BM every morning before I take my pills. And if I don't have a BM for 2 days ( Very rare), I give my Imodium the day off. Hope all goes well.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I usually take 1/2 pill in the morning as a preventative. If I have a "bad" episode I get upset and take 1 pill. Then the next day (and the rest of that day) I am normally ok.If it's food triggered I also take 2 advil. That also seems to help. (anti-inflamitory)What was funny was when my wife got pregnant she started taking a baby asprin every day. I did to just to be like a "team". I swear my IBS got better.... not perfect, but better.


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I normally have bad D everyday, but imodium makes me ten times worse, it doesn't stop me from going...it flushes everything out of me twice as fast and twice as much, in my bowel it acts as a laxative, for some reason. lol not that i need a laxative as it is.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi i usally take my immodium every where i go but i only take it as a last resort because i get C to im always worried about starting that up when i take it, but ive had to take it a few times and it has usally helped me


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I take Imodium as a preventative measure sometimes too. Sometimes right before bed, so that it can work it's magic while I sleep. Sometimes in the morning. Almost always before I go out somewhere and meet other people.I probably average 3 or 4 pills during a normal week. Much more if I'm traveling. I just got back from a 7 day vacation, and I took 11 pills during the trip. I only brought 12 with me, so I almost ran out!I also wonder if taking it so often can be a bad thing. I've read in some places that say it's not a problem, but I've seen some other places say it's not a good idea. In my personal experience, I have had a few instances where I've taken it but it didn't help much, so maybe there's some truth in the idea that your body gets used to it and it loses its effectiveness against diarrhea. I don't know. I'm planning on asking my doctor next time I see him. (Also planning on asking for a gastrointestinal referral... I've never tried to have a doctor diagnose what I have, but I'd be surprised if it's something other than IBS.)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do use it preventatively. The big worry is that you might overly constipated yourself if you take too much. It is best used if you know a situation will set you off. Like for some people eating out always does it, so taking ahead can help (as sometimes if you take it when the diarrhea starts, it will probably be over by the time the medication kicks in).For "just in case" you should probably start with a lower than usual dose to see how you react.Some IBSers have diarrhea regularly enough they can just take Imodium every day (usually 2X a day) to keep things on a more even keel.K.


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Loz88:I normally have bad D everyday, but imodium makes me ten times worse, it doesn't stop me from going...it flushes everything out of me twice as fast and twice as much, in my bowel it acts as a laxative, for some reason. lol not that i need a laxative as it is.


Hey, I was the same until in a moment of bordem I read the ingredients. Imodium contains lactose, which for me causes very bad D, perhaps it's the same for you too.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is what appears om webMD:Check with your physician if you have any of the following Conditionsaralysis of the Intestines, Liver Problems, Abdominal Pain and Frequent Stools with Blood & Mucous, Infectious DiarrheaHOW TO USE:Take this medication by mouth exactly as directed. Do not increase your dose or take this longer than directed without your doctor's approval. In acute diarrhea this is usually taken for only 2 days. Treatment of chronic diarrhea may continue for up to 10 days. Notify your doctor if diarrhea does not stop after a few days. While taking this medication, drink plenty of clear liquids to replace fluid loss from diarrhea and prevent dehydration.SIDE EFFECTS:Stomach ache, nausea, vomiting, bloating, constipation, dry mouth, drowsiness or dizziness may occur. If any of these effects persist or worsen, contact your doctor promptly.THERE IS NO INFORMATION AS TO WHETHER OR NOT IT SHOULD BE USED AS A PRECAUTIONARY MEASERE.I WOULD CHECK WITH MY DOCTOR IF I WERE YOU.


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

Imodium is the only thing that keeps me sane. I love the product, have had no side effects and have been using it reguarly for 10 years.


----------

